# Poker Tourney Tonight



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Players, Theres another charity tourney at OOps Alley in pace tonight.Half the proceeds go to a youth group and the other is the take. Starts around 7pm but it usually starts a little late for some guys who work. Sorry short notice but just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm there... By 7, I might need a driver to get me there though.:letsdrink


----------

